# Suche Tutorial/Buch über guten Stil bei GUI-Programmierung



## Ellie (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo!

Irgendwie kann ich über die Forumsuche nichts Passendes finden, also stelle ich hier mal meine Frage. 

Einleitung: Ich bin halb fertig mit meiner ersten größeren Applikation, die nötigen Methoden sind ausgetüftelt … aber nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie ich die GUI einiger Hilfsfenster gestalten soll. Ich schwanke zwischen verschiedenen Lösungen (Menüs, Tabs, in noch mehr Fenster aufteilen) und kann keine herauspicken, die mir logischer erscheint. Also dachte ich mir, suche ich doch mal ein Tutorial über Gestaltung von Programmoberflächen, die mir vielleicht erklären, wann z. B. Tabs von Vorteil sind und wo man welche Komponente am besten platziert. 

So, kann mir vielleicht jemand so etwas empfehlen? Über Google habe ich das und das gefunden, dort sind aber eher allgemeine Sachen aufgelistet wie »immer Shortcuts einbauen« oder »nicht zu viele Knöpfe auf einmal«. 

Danke im Voraus und Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2007)

Sieh dir andere Programme an. Betrachte jedes Programm kritisch,
Achte darauf was dir zusagt und was nicht.
Klau dir gnadenlos Ideen (das macht jeder :wink: )
Fachliteratur kenne ich dazu keine.


----------



## Ellie (7. Jun 2007)

Ich drücke schon den ganzen Tag jeden Knopf in meinem Firefox und schaue mir die Fenster an, die da so herausspringen.  Sollte ich vielleicht noch etwas länger machen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur staunend gemerkt, dass im Grunde nur das Hauptprogramm Menüs hat, die Hilfsfenster sind durch Tabs oder Hilfspanels gegliedert.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2007)

Ja, eine Menüleiste hat man in der Regel nur einmal.


----------



## Roar (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo,



			
				Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einleitung: Ich bin halb fertig mit meiner ersten größeren Applikation, die nötigen Methoden sind ausgetüftelt … aber nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie ich die GUI einiger Hilfsfenster gestalten soll. Ich schwanke zwischen verschiedenen Lösungen (Menüs, Tabs, in noch mehr Fenster aufteilen) und kann keine herauspicken, die mir logischer erscheint. Also dachte ich mir, suche ich doch mal ein Tutorial über Gestaltung von Programmoberflächen, die mir vielleicht erklären, wann z. B. Tabs von Vorteil sind und wo man welche Komponente am besten platziert.



dann kauf dir nen mac  (ernsthaft  )

die links die du gefunden hast schauen aber auch ganz gut aus, dazu noch ergänzend:
gui richtlinien die man befolgen sollte: http://toastytech.com/guis/uirant.html
beispiel einer extrem gut und benutzerfreundlichen oberfläche: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000734.html 

:lol:


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://toastytech.com/guis/uirant.html


Demzufolge ist der ICQ-Client mit Sicherheit eine der besten GUIs aller Zeiten :shock:


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2007)

Wenn du schon am GUI Design bist:
Bau noch sowas ein:
http://blog.palantirtech.com/2007/05/25/reflection/
 :lol:


----------



## Ellie (7. Jun 2007)

Roar, danke.  :lol: 

Auf ihre Weise sind die Links durchaus hilfreich, vor allem das abschreckende GUI-Beispiel.


----------

